# Stylische Formen? (kein trendwhore :-) )



## daDom (24. September 2003)

hey, kann mir jemand bitte verraten, die ich sowas hier hinbekommen?
Ich meine diese weissen coolen Teile in dem angehängten Bild:

hat jemand vielleicht ein tutorial oder ein workshop dazu?

bin euch dankbar - schon ma im vorraus!


----------



## flip (24. September 2003)

zB mit eyecandy von alienskin. das hat nen rauchfilter.

http://www.alienskin.com/ec4k/ec4000_filters.html

ist was für faule =)
aber du kannst dir auch das tut anschauen:
link 
ist zwar ne flamme aber das prinzip bringt dich auf den weg.
flip


----------



## Tim C. (24. September 2003)

Oder mit Sinedots (Plugin für Photoshop) sollte sowas evtl. auch zu bewerkstelligen sein.
Über die Aussage "kein Trendwhore" könnte man sich jedoch streiten. Gut es sind keine "Trendshapes" aber ... naja lassen wir das


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. September 2003)

Ja, mit Sinedots könnte man was machen.
Einfach mit den Werten lange spielen.
Irgendwann kommt dann was raus, was bearbeitet dem "nahe" (na gut, nicht wirklich) kommt.

Hab mal was getestet:


----------



## daDom (24. September 2003)

Ich danke euch!
Ich lad mirs gleich mal runter  

meld mich dann wieder!


----------



## daDom (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich habs hinbekommen!
(hatte ihn schon in der Filter-Liste drin...)
War nur ein Akt, den Filter zu finden, da ich tausend andere drin hab


----------

